# What vitamins/supplements do you take?



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I noticed that the thread on vitamin D sparked some debate on the validity of vitamin supplements, so I wondered what everyone takes. I am somewhat of a vitamin freak. I think the evidence for taking vitamins outweighs the evidence against it. Maybe I'm wasting my money, but there are worse habits to have! Anyhow, I take:

Multivitamin
Probiotics
Melatonin
Vitamin D
Vitamin C
B-Complex
Flaxseed Oil
Iron
Sublingual B12

The last two I take because I suffer from malabsorption, and my doctor discovered that I need them in high doses to keep my levels up. I used to take a selenium supplement, but there is increasing evidence that too much can raise your "bad" LDL cholesterol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Currently i'm taking aswhaghanda and vitamine D, i'm looking to add in rhodiola, resveratrol, curcumin soon.



> I think the evidence for taking vitamins outweighs the evidence against it.


Thats not true unfortionally, i'm a bit of a supplement freak myself, HOWEVER your taking fairly useless sups with some sketchy "evidence" behind it. (except vitamine D and melatonin and the nutrients that you are deficient in offcourse).

Anyway, once and awhile i'm gonna create a thread about supplements that really are effective and have some science behind them (the ashwaghanda thread for example).


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

All I take right now is a multi (it's called "The Legend" for some crazy reason) and Udo's flaxseed oil.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I take a multivitamin and fish oil. My psychiatrist told me that fish oil is supposed to be good for mood.


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

I take:

Vitamin D3 
Vitamin B complex (containing Vit C, B1, B2, B3, B6, B12.)
Grapefruit Seed Extract
Oil of Oregano 
Chlorella
Bentonite Clay

I take the D3 because it's winter here and I don't get much sun exposure. :b The oil of oregano and grapefruit seed extract are anti-bacterials/anti-fungals which I'm taking for systemic candida and they also help keeping me cold-free.  The chlorella and clay is supposed to work to remove the toxins produced as the candida are killed off. Lastly the B complex is because the presence of candida in the system for a long period of time can _apparently_ lead to a B6/12 deficiency, and I feel fantastic while taking them. :lol

Personally, this is all just me experimenting with what makes me feel at my best. I haven't felt any improvements with the chlorella.. or the clay, haha. The seed extract works better to get rid of colds/flu than candida, in my opinion, but the oil of oregano works fantastic.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Vitamin C
Vitamin D3
Probiotics
Calcium
Magnesium

I take the last 2 to help with restless leg syndrome


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cod liver oil
vit b complex
pure ginseng extract
pure ginkgo extract
soy isoflavones
co enzyme q10
calcium
glucosamine sulphate


----------



## david305 (Jan 24, 2010)

I take a fish oil supplement & multi-vitamin every morning. Other than that, I try to get most of my nutrition from food. I would recommend raw Flax Seed for anyone trying to up their omega-3 consumption. It's a relatively cheap and convenient source.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Viatmin D 2000 mg a day I think! 
I also take the emergen-C almost daily keeps me from getting colds and what not so often from work


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just fishoil. Might get back on a multivitamin soon though.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I eat normal foods like normal people do and take rhodiola.
oh yeah zinc+magnesium


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Vitamin A
Vitamin D3
Iron
Folate
Vitamin B12
"Digestaid" tablets (containing Pepsin etc)
Some God-awful crap called 'Propolis' which I gargle and swallow.

I discovered that I'm suffering from really bad mal-absorption/digestion issues. This is what the naturopath currently has me on.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Vitamin D
Vitamin B-complex
Zinc
Cod Liver Oil
Bacopa
L-Tryosine
5-HTP


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Multivitamin
Bee Pollen
Fish Oil
Whey Protein
NO2
Creatine
Z-force (ZMA, NAC, LPC, Mucuna Puriens, Tribulus)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy drink
Sometimes Ill mix Muscle Milk with cereal.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

magnesium glycinate
fish oil
multivitamin
thats all at the moment


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Currently:
-Green Vibrance (green drink)
-Fish Oil or Cod liver Oil(just during winter since it has vit. D)
-Inositol
-Probiotic

Once I start working out regularly, I'm going to take glutamine powder and chromium to supress carb craving.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I just started taking b complex yesterday, and I can feel a boost in energy. Quite a bit actually. My face feels all warm (like I'm blushing or something). I dunno. It seems alright so far. It really seems to help get me moving in the morning (based on one morning of taking it lol). I have trouble with energy and low mood in the morning, despite getting 8-9 hours of sleep a night. 

In addition to that, I take fish oil, creatine, and a multi.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

david305 said:


> I take a fish oil supplement & multi-vitamin every morning. Other than that, I try to get most of my nutrition from food. I would recommend raw Flax Seed for anyone trying to up their omega-3 consumption. It's a relatively cheap and convenient source.


Absolutely, flax seed is wonderful. I go to the Amish community about half an hour from where I live and stock up on whole, raw flax seed. The price is literally 1/6 of what it is at the grocery store I go to! The only thing to keep in mind for people like me who stock up when they find a good deal is to buy the whole seeds, not the ground meal, and store it in the freezer so that the oils don't go rancid. I grind up about a cup at a time to use in smoothies and protein shakes.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

I take a multivitamin, fish oil, and St. Johns Wort (Not a vitamin but I take it everyday)


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I started taking a vitamin B complex with fish oil and it is having no effect whatsoever.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

I take a multivitamin but ever since this aired I stopped taking my fish oil. Now im paranoid about what brands are ok.
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/ConsumerNews/truth-fish-oil-concerns/story?id=9994049


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, man! That makes me want to stop taking the fish oil which I'm doing sporadically, anyway. You can always get the Omega-3's from eggs and flax seeds, in low amounts.

I take- vit. D (very beneficial),vit. B, iron, sometimes super-green powder in a smoothie, try to take probiotics regularly (yogurt is best), white, green, oolong tea extracts.
Sam-e as needed, works really well, for me.
 Sometimes fish oil. 
I didn't write the brand names, but I do look at those for quality. Jarrow and Solaray, usually.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

rhodiola is amazing. I used to take it, but just havent been to the store lately to pick up another bottle. It doesn't lessen your anxiety by any means, but tends to ease depression and procrastination. Also increases mental and physical dexterity. I highly suggest it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i take gummy vites for adults from costco & gummy vitamin c from costco. i love them.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

I love vitamins xD Before starting them my anxiety was so bad I had insomnia for months!

These days I'm taking (I change my schedule a lot):

A multivitamin, vitamin C 1g, magnesium citrate 150-300mg, Vit-B50 complex, 500mg niacinamide.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Like you Oregon I take a Super-Green powder  + usually chlorella and when it's not too sunny a Vitamin D supplement.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

40watta said:


> I take a multivitamin but ever since this aired I stopped taking my fish oil. Now im paranoid about what brands are ok.
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/ConsumerNews/truth-fish-oil-concerns/story?id=9994049


Do you know if Natural Factors is safe ? It is one of the top sellers at iherb.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

robertz said:


> Do you know if Natural Factors is safe ? It is one of the top sellers at iherb.


I have no idea as I don't think they tested that one. I guess your best bet would be to read the labels and make sure it says "pcb free" or something like that. It also looks like according to the study, it was mainly cod liver oil that was tested. Im gonna do a bit more research. The last thing you wanna do is take contaminated pills over long periods of time. Once you ingest PCB's, its almost impossible or very difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Tommygunz (Oct 6, 2009)

a sublingual (liquid under the tongue) B complex usually works a lot faster and better than a standard pill form B complex. it gets straight into the blood stream and works very fast without all the waste that you usually get with pill form. l-theanine and a low milligram panax ginseng also help a lot with anxiety


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.propax.com:yes


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

I did some research and it seems like in order to be completely safe, pharmaceutical grade fish oil is your best bet. I picked up a bottle of nordic naturals.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Flinstones vitamins..don't hate.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

- DHA
- sublingual vitamin B-12
- right now a multivitamin. Before starting the multi, I took B-complex, vitamin E, and choline separately
- glucosamine
- magnesium
- zinc

5-htp or melatonin sometimes before trying to sleep


----------



## dexterslab (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't get enough sun so I take Vitamin D3 2,000 U.I. once a day.

I started taking it when I read that Vitamin D deficiency has all sorts of negative effects on the body. I'm pretty sure it's working because I don't break out as much anymore and the few pimples that I am getting are much smaller and heal faster.


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

I take Jarrows Neuro Optimizer, N-Acetyl Tyrosine, and B-Right(B complex)to help support healthy brain function. I have suffered with add/adhd throughout my life and I firmly believe that this alone plays a large role in causing my social anxieties.

http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Neuro-Optimizer-with-Cognizin-CDP-Choline-120-Capsules/350?at=0
http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-N-Acetyl-Tyrosine-350-mg-120-Capsules/237?at=0
http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-B-Right-100-Capsules/110?at=0


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Flinstones vitamins..don't hate.


Haha same here!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I stopped taking my multi because it was breaking me out like crazy. Now I'm just taking a liquid D3 supplement.


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

i take...

a multivitamin (source natural's women's life force multiple)
vitamin k 
choline & inositol
acetyl l-carnitine & alpha lipoic acid
taurine
magnesium citrate
l-tyrosine
melatonin & theanine (for sleeping)

i have a bad diet, and also hypothyroidism, so when i take my supplements daily i really do feel better. i should also be taking fish oil, but right now we don't have the burp-free kind, which is the only kind i'll take.


----------



## nicolesa23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Blackmores Stress B Formula
Fish Oil
Gingko Biloba

I take them sporadically though (forget to take/can't be bothered) so it's not helping much.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

flyonthewall said:


> i take...
> 
> a multivitamin (source natural's women's life force multiple)
> vitamin k
> ...


I also suffer from hypothyroidism. You should really give CoQ10 a try, it increases energy without making you feel jittery.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Multivitamin
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

nicolesa23 said:


> Blackmores Stress B Formula
> Fish Oil
> Gingko Biloba
> 
> I take them sporadically though (forget to take/can't be bothered) so it's not helping much.


If it doesn't help, don't bother putting them on here..
:yes


----------



## KelleyTaylor28 (May 21, 2010)

I just recently take resveratrol, vitamin E and vitamin C which I got from pureandhealthy.com. Those supplements really help me to get more active and boost my energy in a day.


----------



## Radattack (Apr 19, 2010)

Multivitamin, biotin, B-complex, ___ oil (fish, cod liver, flax seed, etc., depending on what my hand reaches for), vitamin D, zinc.

I'm still working on making it a daily habit though.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I take Rhodiola Rosea every now and then. It's great for energy without giving you the jitters like caffeine.


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

centum is the name of multi vitatmin that i am taking


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't take anything- never have.
Except Acai Fruit Soft Chews (supposed to take 1 a day, but I just take one whenever I feel like it)- they are like Starbursts- comes from the Amazon.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Just multivitamins


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

I take a calcium and magnesium supplement and I find I feel noticeably calmer with it. I think I'm also gonna try B-complex and Vitamin C supplements.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Far too many, haha.
Iron, Ginkgo Biloba, St Johns Wort, Vit C and Zinc, Evening Primrose & Vit E, Calcium and Magnesium, Vit B Complex, Glucosamine.


----------



## ScaredbutStrong (Jun 3, 2010)

Knife said:


> Vitamin D
> Vitamin B-complex
> Zinc
> Cod Liver Oil
> ...


I keep hearing so much about 5-HTP. How does it work for you? Does it make you feel better? I've also been hearing a lot about that Valerian Root supplement that aids in anxiety. Has anyone else taken that? I'd love to hear!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

triptothebrain said:


> Multivitamin, fish oil, and whey protein. Anything else is unnecessary, imo.


Everything is unnecessary. The human race survived all it's time without supplements. Multi vitamin? Just eat an balanced diet. Fish oil? Eat fish.
Whey protein? Eat more chicken, fish, meat etc.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

One a day for women - Multivitamin, just started taking them again recently.


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Freesix88 said:


> Everything is unnecessary. The human race survived all it's time without supplements. Multi vitamin? Just eat an balanced diet. Fish oil? Eat fish.
> Whey protein? Eat more chicken, fish, meat etc.


What about soil depletion, the lack of trace minerals in modern drinking water, and the altered nutritional makeup of grain fed beef? Would you grow your own food? Drill your own well? Grass feed your own cattle?



Freesix88 said:


> The human race survived all it's time without supplements.


We're surviving, but are we thriving? We collectively eat so differently than we were evolved to eat in order to function efficiently, is it so bad to take a few supplements? Or maybe you can post your own diet so that we can all follow suit in order to avoid any and all nutritional deficiencies.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Frankie_Lee said:


> What about soil depletion, the lack of trace minerals in modern drinking water, and the altered nutritional makeup of grain fed beef? Would you grow your own food? Drill your own well? Grass feed your own cattle?
> 
> We're surviving, but are we thriving? We collectively eat so differently than we were evolved to eat in order to function efficiently, is it so bad to take a few supplements? Or maybe you can post your own diet so that we can all follow suit in order to avoid any and all nutritional deficiencies.


Good point! I didn't intend to start an argument or anything here, I was just curious as to what people take and what effects they have noticed. My view on vitamins is that if they are taken safely (aka under supervision of a health professional and in the right quantities and combinations) then there is no harm to it. Some supplements are more effective than others, but I would rather waste my money on vitamins that may or may not be effective than on street drugs!


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

I used to work at a health store for over a year and I learned a lot there so I take pretty many things.. and have taken a lot of other things as well. it all can't be magical but I do believe there is efficacy in many supplements.. namely fish oil which has been tested in double blind studies against popular antidepressants..

I currently take
multivitamin
calcium/magnesium (it has phosphorous in it too not sure how important that is for my goals tho, but it's a good one where you don't have to take 8 pills a day)
b complex
fish oil

then there are some things I'm taking but don't necessarily take every day
probiotics
milk thistle
biotin
vitamin c
vitamin d
multi-enzymes
chlorophyll


----------



## Ihatethinkingofusernames (Jun 19, 2010)

I take rhodiola rosea for motivation mostly, it doesn't do a thing for anxiety. If anything it makes it slightly worse, the anxiety symptoms anyway, I do feel more like talking to people when I take it.

I take l-glutamine when I excercise, because it lessens that after exercise muscle pain and gives me more stamina.

I have to be really careful what a take because a lot of things make me slightly manic and angry/irritable (L-tyrosine, phenylalanine (sp?)). Anything I take specifically for anxiety tends to make me more tired (5-htp), which is not good with 3 kids.

Also, vit. B complex, C and D.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Multi vitamin
Omega 3 fish oil
Vitamin B12
Whey protein
Melatonin

...Gotta have my daily caffeine hit too if you can consider that a supplement .


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I see a lot of people taking vitamin D and b12, how do you guys find that these supplements help? I started taking sublingual b12 but have since learned that it is useless, and methyl b12 should be used.

I take:

Zinc
b6
p5p
b12
manganese
vitamin D
b-complex (only sometimes)
caffiene (occasionaly)

Drugs: Nardil


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

5htp
L-tyrosine
Fish oil
multi vitamin
b12
iron
zinc
vitamin d


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Calcium and vitamin D supplement.
Vitamin B12.
Vitamin E.
Triple Fish Oil something....

And a Berry Boost smoothie with a bunch of lovely vitamins and minerals.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

Whey, creatine, and fishoil for me


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> What is the best brand of non-synthetic multivitamins??


Orto core.


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

I take Centrum (a multivitamin), Vitamin C 500mg, and Fish Oil. (omega 3s).


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

Centrium
Green Tea Extract
Fish Oil
Whey protein on occasion


----------



## CuriousJane (Jul 12, 2010)

Magnesium, for me, made a huge difference in my ability to cope.


----------



## tt2 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Supplements*

I take-
Calcium (I read that it has a calming effect) 
Vitamin D 
Salmon Oil


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Focus Formula , 5 HTP and Flax seeds oil, sometiems Calcium, for now


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh I don't even know. My dad put me on this vitamin regimen and I mindlessly take it without really knowing what I'm swallowing.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Trimethylglycine, Lecithin, Mineral Complex, Benefiber, vit. D3 and E.

D3 and its synergists are the most important for the pale *** hermit

Sometimes I think, I only buy these to project a sense of security into them. "Try not to dig a deeper hole", but it can still be a double-edged sword.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well for me i've been taking a whole armada of supplement's testing different brand and crap so far.i kinda over did it this month

Walmart brand equate
Zinc
Niacin awesome for libido take a small small dose or ya gonna rash out
B6

Swiss Natural Sources
Magnesium Oxide it kinda suck's i need too get a better one

Allmax 
Caffeine pills

Nature's Bountry
Omega-3 1200mg
L-Lysine 1000mg

Maxion Nutrition
L-Carnitine Tartarate 1500mg liquid also includes 100mg B5

L-Theanine 225mg i dunno i forget the brand dunno if im gonna rebuy them i wanna try SunTheanine next and see if that any better can't say i notice it cause i was taking Lorazepam as well.

Work out supplement's 
I guess i'd try those SixStar one's they might as well as call them SickStar cause they will make you sick lol j/k

SixStar CreatineX3 Elite Series 2.5lb about average
SixStar Whey Isolate Elite Series 907lb not the greatest but it about average
SixStar AminoMax Elite Series 273g not that good

There not the best but at least they were cheap i guess you get what you pay for can't expect much for getting 3 supplement's for around 75 buck's just using them for recovery aid gonna try and make them last 6-8 week's.

But last of all i got is 
Sangster's
ProbioticTX-11 10 Billion Active Cells


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

l-glutamine


----------



## Stevebo (Mar 6, 2012)

multivitamin 
b-complex
magnesium taurate
niacinamide
vitamin d
fish oil
whey protein
chelated zinc
l-theanine (occasionally)


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Vitamin D
Multivitamin
Fish Oil

Vitamin D has worked very well for me in particular.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

*Vitamin Supplements Associated With Increased Risk for Death*



> October 10, 2011 - In women aged 55 to 69 years, several widely used dietary vitamin and mineral supplements, especially supplemental iron, may be associated with increased risk for death, according to new findings from the Iowa Women's Health Study. Although many vitamin supplements did not appear to be associated with a higher risk for total mortality, several were, including multivitamins, vitamins B6, and folic acid, as well as minerals iron, magnesium, zinc, and copper. Jaakko Mursu, PhD, from the Department of Health Sciences, Institute of Public Health and Clinical Nutrition at the University of Eastern Finland in Kuopio, Finland, and colleagues reported their findings in the October 10 issue of the Archives of Internal Medicine.
> 
> "Supplements are widely used, and further studies regarding their health effects are needed," Dr. Mursu and colleagues write. "Also, little is known about the long-term effects of multivitamin use and less commonly used supplements, such as iron and other minerals." The current study sought to evaluate the link between supplement use and total mortality rate, using data from the Iowa Women's Health Study. A total of 38,772 older women were included in the analysis. Women were aged between 55 to 69 years, with an average of 61.6 years at the beginning of the study in 1986. Self-reported data on vitamin supplement use were collected in 1986, 1997, and 2004.
> 
> ...


http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/751263

Full pdf:

http://junksciencecom.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/aim-multivitamin-older-women-mortality.pdf

This part is confusing from the comments section:


> The use of *calcium and vitamin D was associated with a decreased risk of all-cause mortality *when compared to nonuse before and after adjustment for multiplicity. The Iowa Women's Health Study is observational; therefore, confounding by indication and by other such factors cannot be excluded. However, the study is large, well designed, and well conducted.
> 
> The findings by Mursu and colleagues that calcium and vitamin D were associated with better survival also are interesting. *Their results regarding calcium seem to contrast with those of a recent meta-analysis of randomized trials that observed that calcium supplementation is associated with an increased risk of myocardial infarction *and those of an observational study that reported a 24% increase in coronary heart disease in Finnish postmenopausal women using calcium supplements. High intake of calcium also has been associated with an increased risk of prostate cancer. *Is taking only calcium supplements perhaps not a good idea? *


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Kon said:


> *Vitamin Supplements Associated With Increased Risk for Death*
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/751263
> 
> ...


First of all, it says study of women ages 55 to 69, title is very misleading!

Second of all, let's just say, bullsh!t propaganda. It sickens me that people actually believe this. People don't die from any vitamin or mineral supplementation, unless you wanna swallow a whole bottle, which therefore just makes you an idiot. Sure, if you eat right everyday, have a balanced and well nourished diet, you don't really need Vit A thru Z supplements (others though sure). IF YOU EXERCISE, YES YOU DO NEED IT.

Tell me this, why did pharmaceutical companies at one point want to make vitamins and minerals BY PRESCRIPTION ONLY?

MONEY, that's why.

If you believe stupid research such as this, well then I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Zerix said:


> Tell me this, why did pharmaceutical companies at one point want to make vitamins and minerals BY PRESCRIPTION ONLY?
> 
> MONEY, that's why.
> 
> If you believe stupid research such as this, well then I feel very sorry for you.


Where I work as a pharmacist, we can make a lot more money selling vitamins, herbs and homeopaths. But we never recommend them except for certain deficiency conditions (vitamin B12 for vegetarians, omega-3 for people who have high triglycerides that hate eating fish/omega-3 rich foods, iron for iron-deficiency states and Vitamin D/Calcium for those at risk of osteoporosis, etc.). The reason being, outside those exceptions, there is little evidence of benefit. And many times when they do longer-term studies vitamin supplemention tends to do more harm than good like the study, I posted above. Similar findings were seen with beta-carotene and Vitamin E supplementation for prevention of cancer and heart disease, respectively. If you want to spend money on supplements, go ahead. I'm just telling you my opinion based on over 10 years of studying this stuff and dealing with people who are both healthy and suffering various disease states and looking for an easy solution, on a daily basis in the pharmacy/clinical setting. The 3 best ways to avoid disease states at least within limitations of genetics are:

1. Don't smoke
2. Eat less and eat more nutrient dense, hypocaloric, unprocessed foods like fruits and vegetables
3. Be more active and try to minimize stress

Vitamin supplementation will not get you to the promised land and may potentially do more harm than good, IMHO. So you don't think I'm biased I also recognize that many prescriptions medications are over-prescribed/over-advertised and often also do more harm than good but that's another topic.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Vitamin supplements are one thing, but it's important to try to eat all the colorful vegetables and fruits you can to get vitamins naturally into your diet. I often forget to take mine but have a bunch in the cupboard anyway:
-co Q10
-Zinc lozenges
-B complex
-Probiotics
-Prenatal gummi vitamins :]

It's not hard to remember to eat your gummi vitamins!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just ZMA for now. For those pharmacy nuts as well as the western medical field that thinks that vitamins and minerals are useless, that is only true for those who are HEALTHY and already HAVE PERFECT LEVELS OF EVERYTHING! 

Western medicine is generally only good for short term relief of symptoms and does not cure fck all, cept for maybe antibiotics and antivirals that I can think of. Western medicine approaches all health issues by the GERM THEORY OF DISEASE, thinking that every single illness is caused by a foreign body entering the human body and disrupting proper health. This is total bull**** btw and is a foolish approach. Many illnesses can be caused by a lack of proper nutrtients in the body of vitamins and minerals that the body requires to function at peak efficiency. 

There needs to be an EQUAL use of medicine as well as supplements in our health field, but sadly there is no MONEY involved in the oversaturated supplement market as well as the fact that they cannot patent anything, so companies have no desire to pursue this route. Except in the case of L-Methylfolate I guess, which a drug company found a way to get a patent on a supplement. 

Western medicine is driven by one thing and one thing only, MONEY. It has created such a large and obvious bias that it no longer has the patient's best interest at heart. Anyone who is in the pharmacy or medical field who thinks otherwise has clearly been brainwashed!

Exercise and diet also needs to play an important role. It isnt EITHER OR, its everything combined! Why can't people realize this?

I think more people would use the proper supplements if there was the right education and information readily available to them. It doesn't help the fact that there are plenty of scammers in the supplement field promoting their minerals/vitamins with absolutely USELESS pharmaceutical salts combined with each of them, capitalizing on the general public's ignorance about knowing the difference between a good highly bioavailable salt and a cheap useless salt.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I currently take vitamin D, vitamin C, vitamin B6 and flax seed oil.


----------



## thesweetspot (Jul 9, 2012)

Taking natural treatments is the best solutions. I have taken regular type vitamins but I find that the natural ones are the best and truly help with exercising. I think that velvet bean is one of the best solutions. But there are many out there, you just have to find one that helps you.


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

Organic vitamin C powder, Barley Green capsules, Vitamin D with Calcium and Magnesium, multivitamin approx 3 times a week, and an iron tablet daily.


----------

